# Hyper/Over Active lower back?



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

So long story short, I hit a feature last season, and literally ended up going head over heels.... over it...and landed on my lower back. Needless to say it wasn't a pleasant experience. Since then however, it seems my lower left lumbar has become quite hyper active. To put it to light the best: imagine flexing your lower back for 9 months strait now. 

After seeing 2 different chiropractors and some trainer friends, the only real option left to help fix it is a professional masseuse. 

Standing with my shirt ON, one can visibly see the left muscles are far more swollen. Shirt off, and you can actually watch the muscle fire off and spasm... 

Anyone on here have any experience with *hyper* active backs? Know of any good stretches to help break up the swollen muscle tissue? Or any exercise to balance out the muscles. Anything at this point lol

Honestly, the idea that I cant alleviate my own pain is more painful to me than the actual injury.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Actually your best bet would be acupuncture. Combine it with massage if you like. Get some needles monday, massage tuesday, needles wed, massage thurs. You should be good after a week or so.

Oh and to answer this - Anyone on here have any experience with hyper active backs? Know of any good stretches to help break up the swollen muscle tissue? Or any exercise to balance out the muscles. Anything at this point lol

Yes!

FOAM ROLLER. Roll the shit out of it and stretch. A good one is stretching your arm up over your head and bending toward the opposite hip. That stretches the hip and low back really deep. Basicaly a sideways arch. A masseuse will give you a bunch of stretches after she assesses you though.

Just get a roller though, they help big time.

Oh and drink more water, that might just be the issue in itself?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Casual said:


> Actually your best bet would be acupuncture. Combine it with massage if you like. Get some needles monday, massage tuesday, needles wed, massage thurs. You should be good after a week or so.
> 
> Oh and to answer this - Anyone on here have any experience with hyper active backs? Know of any good stretches to help break up the swollen muscle tissue? Or any exercise to balance out the muscles. Anything at this point lol
> 
> ...


Tbh I've actually consciously increased my water intake. AND I have my foam roller right here next to me :thumbsup:

But acupuncture is a first one...sounds...interesting. I'll look into it and start considering external help Lol thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Don't let the thought of needles scare you, it's not painful and it is the best thing for swollen muscles and accute injury. Just find somebody good that is versed in sports injuries. Peronally I go to an old asian dude that was a medical doctor in China and has been doing sports related acupunture for 30+ years, he has photos of famous Canadian athletes (including edmonton oilers) on his wall, signed saying thank you. He's fixed me up a few times now.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

What did your X-rays show? Any structure misalignment. I now use a in inversion table of traction combined with stretching and this has helped me greatly.
I had structural issues which then caused muscle spasms and severe tightness in my back. The use of those two things helped me greatly!!!


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

SnowOwl said:


> So long story short, I hit a feature last season, and literally ended up going head over heels.... over it...and landed on my lower back. Needless to say it wasn't a pleasant experience. Since then however, it seems my lower left lumbar has become quite hyper active. To put it to light the best: imagine flexing your lower back for 9 months strait now.
> 
> After seeing 2 different chiropractors and some trainer friends, the only real option left to help fix it is a professional masseuse.
> 
> ...


Hyper active back isn't a diagnosis. Back pain is a diagnosis, which can be caused by hyperactive back muscles...
By if your back is hypertonic, there is usually a damn good reason to why, and also understand that hypertonic paraspinals does not = back pain.
Have you had x-rays done? If you haven't go get them, look for a pars fracture by the description of that mechanism.
Is there any popping and clicking? I'd also be worried about instability of some sort. 

In terms of stretching and exercises, don't worry about the superficial muscles so much. you wan't to start activating and using the deep muscles.
Youtube
Bird dog
Deadbug
Side planks
Mcgill Side planks.
I'd also suggest find a PT certified in functional movement screening to help you with this if you are in Canada, or a CCSP/FMS/SFMA certified chiropractor if you are in the United States.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It may be a naive question, but have you used icepacks? I have back problems (relatively minor, muscle rather than skeletal related) and when something starts to get chronic, a couple of ice applications usually take the swelling down enough to be able to stretch it out.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

If it's recent, ice yes. If it's been awhile, you need to get it looked at thoroughly. Preferably a doctor who takes the time to take a full history


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

slyder said:


> What did your X-rays show? Any structure misalignment. I now use a in inversion table of traction combined with stretching and this has helped me greatly.
> I had structural issues which then caused muscle spasms and severe tightness in my back. The use of those two things helped me greatly!!!


Pretty much this. An inversion table I could definitely use. I never really considered I was structurally wasn't intact. Though now it seems fairly obvious 



jml22 said:


> Hyper active back isn't a diagnosis. Back pain is a diagnosis, which can be caused by hyperactive back muscles...
> By if your back is hypertonic, there is usually a damn good reason to why, and also understand that hypertonic paraspinals does not = back pain.
> Have you had x-rays done? If you haven't go get them, look for a pars fracture by the description of that mechanism.
> Is there any popping and clicking? I'd also be worried about instability of some sort.


To be fair I never said I was diagnosed with Anything Lol. And I definitely know what did it....I did a flip onto my back 20 feet past the feature:thumbsup:

the mentioned exercises don't really help me. If anything they make it worse by further aggravating the muscles. Remember theyre hyper active not under active. I need them to loosen and relax some how without eating somas like they're skittles.

I'm thinking it has some correlations with muscles in my hips and legs



Donutz said:


> It may be a naive question, but have you used icepacks? I have back problems (relatively minor, muscle rather than skeletal related) and when something starts to get chronic, a couple of ice applications usually take the swelling down enough to be able to stretch it out.


Not naive, It's what my chiropractor keeps recommending but it can go either way. While it can reduce the swelling, it also makes it super stiff at times. So idk.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Casual said:


> Don't let the thought of needles scare you, it's not painful and it is the best thing for swollen muscles and accute injury. Just find somebody good that is versed in sports injuries. Peronally I go to an old asian dude that was a medical doctor in China and has been doing sports related acupunture for 30+ years, he has photos of famous Canadian athletes (including edmonton oilers) on his wall, signed saying thank you. He's fixed me up a few times now.


I'll ask my half Chinese gf to hook me up with one of her millions of relatives


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

SnowOwl said:


> I'll ask my half Chinese gf to hook me up with one of her millions of relatives


You won't regret it, the more he looks like yoda, and the less you can understand him, the faster you will recover.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

What helped me is when the chiro uses that electricity machine on my back. Then he moves my spine back into place if it's out of place. 

The electricity tends to help loosen my muscles, please go see a chiro that does that if he /she isn't doing that. 

He also rec me to take these.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds like a pars fracture, go get checked out


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Actually there is another better technique similar to acupuncture. Look for a physical therapist that is certified in "dry needling". Insurance usually will cover it, you typically get a set amount of visits per injury with typical insurance policies. 

Dry needling goes a slight bit deeper and releases the nerve tension. It's instant relief except you will be sore like you got a really good deep tissue message.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

jml22 said:


> If it's recent, ice yes. If it's been awhile, you need to get it looked at thoroughly. Preferably a doctor who takes the time to take a full history


This is also great advice....


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

So update:

After going through and exploring possible explanations, I came across 2 possibilities and it could be a combo of both!

First was it could be a possible strain on my quad. The muscle would then cause extreme tightness throughout my hip and lower back(which I have both)

and second is it it could be a possible hip/girdle muscle strain which again would create the tightness in my lower back. Since I've been exploring and stretching out my hips, I've definitely noticed something different. I'll update in another week or two with this new perspective

Ice. Stretch. Foam Roll. and throw in some spa/steam room sessions. I'd try some epson salt, but soaking my hips and lower back would be...difficult


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

jml22 said:


> Hyper active back isn't a diagnosis. Back pain is a diagnosis, which can be caused by hyperactive back muscles...


Just curious... but in human medicine, is "back pain" an actual diagnosis? In veterinary medicine, it would be a sign or symptom.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

SnowOwl said:


> So update:
> 
> After going through and exploring possible explanations, I came across 2 possibilities and it could be a combo of both!
> 
> ...


Roll your IT bands too, probably the most painfull thing I can think of doing but it sure feels good after. Do you not have a bathtub?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Casual said:


> Roll your IT bands too, probably the most painfull thing I can think of doing but it sure feels good after. Do you not have a bathtub?


I know it hurts like a bitch. But my hips are SO tight that when I roll on the IT band on my left side where the injury is, I hardly feel it. Damn that's tight. 

I have one of those half showers/tubs. I guess I just didn't want to dump in enough to even out the ratio :dunno: I'm po' dammit haha


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Just curious... but in human medicine, is "back pain" an actual diagnosis? In veterinary medicine, it would be a sign or symptom.


It's a diagnosis for i don't know wtf is wrong pretty much, but it is an official diagnosis.
Back pain can be caused by a million different things.... Dysfunctional movement patterns is probably the most cutting edge, but can also come from, discs, facets etc etc etc...

As for rolling IT Band, waste of time, you need to role out your glutes and TFL. Rolling out tendons takes months-years to affect the length where muscle bellies take days-weeks to see changes.
Although hip "tightness" can influence backpain immensely due to improper loading, you had a severe impact to your low back... you need to get checked out. At least a front to back, side and oblique low back x ray when you're standing.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Try yoga. I have upper back pain from sitting at a desk all day. I go to yoga a couple times a month and ask the instructor privately before class if he/she can incorporate back stretches into the routine. Works like magic.

Plus yoga is a great snowboard workout.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

well for what it's worth, epsom salt baths are really good. Just make sure its so hot you can barely get into it. My IT bands are tight as hell too, but I can feel it... actually I think my neighbors can feel it lol. That shit hurts!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

jml22 said:


> As for rolling IT Band, waste of time, you need to role out your glutes and TFL. Rolling out tendons takes months-years to affect the length where muscle bellies take days-weeks to see changes.
> Although hip "tightness" can influence backpain immensely due to improper loading, you had a severe impact to your low back... you need to get checked out. At least a front to back, side and oblique low back x ray when you're standing.


No personal offense, but if you couldn't tell I'm not looking to go to the doctors. Call it a personal dogmatic perspective. 

And just out of curiosity, from what experience gives you this perspective? Because I'm not sure if I 100% agree on certain things you've mentioned, as i've had conflicting perspectives. For example specifically targeting pressure onto tendons has made tremendous results on releasing muscle tightness in various areas of my body


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

sheepstealer said:


> Try yoga. I have upper back pain from sitting at a desk all day. I go to yoga a couple times a month and ask the instructor privately before class if he/she can incorporate back stretches into the routine. Works like magic.
> 
> Plus yoga is a great snowboard workout.


I've been seriously considering it. Mind if I can request you ask your instructor if they can recommend stretches for muscles surrounding the hips and such? 

And I just want to clarify I'm not trying to resist ideas that I don't agree with egotistically. I'm just trying have a full comprehension of how to approach it from any/all perspectives


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

SnowOwl said:


> No personal offense, but if you couldn't tell I'm not looking to go to the doctors. Call it a personal dogmatic perspective.
> 
> And just out of curiosity, from what experience gives you this perspective? Because I'm not sure if I 100% agree on certain things you've mentioned, as i've had conflicting perspectives. For example specifically targeting pressure onto tendons has made tremendous results on releasing muscle tightness in various areas of my body


I agree with jml22; you should get some diagnostic images. It's been far too long for you to have this sort of pain. See what's going on in there. Getting images is not the same as "going to the doctor" to just be handed a script.

Tendon stretch alone is approx <10% (at least in horses). The ability for a tendon to be supple is dependent upon its _muscle's_ suppleness, which is why I assume jml22 is saying to target your glutes and tensor fascia latae (muscles) rather than the IT band.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> I agree with jml22; you should get some diagnostic images. It's been far too long for you to have this sort of pain. See what's going on in there. Getting images is not the same as "going to the doctor" to just be handed a script.
> 
> Tendon stretch alone is approx <10% (at least in horses). The ability for a tendon to be supple is dependent upon its _muscle's_ suppleness, which is why I assume jml22 is saying to target your glutes and tensor fascia latae (muscles) rather than the IT band.


Well in all fairness, I think I just figured out the core issue which would be reason enough for why I have had the issue for so long lol 

And don't get me wrong. I definite don't down play the significance towards working the surrounding muscle tissue. Haha obviously if i'm going to be putting in the effort, I'll be working everything else in the process so no worries on that. I think I was actually trying to refer to hitting pressure points/nerve fibers that activate the given muscle. So there's that..lol


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Muscles are the main contractile element, tendons are there to anchor the insertion into the bone and not split apart. When want to reduce tension on the tendon you want to reduce the muscle belly spazm aka lengthen the muscles.
Practitioners have been getting it wrong for years by working out the IT band... Yes it's sore but rolling out an IT band actually does nothing, you're more than likely hitting myofascial junctions of your quads.
To effectively and efficiently address IT band problems you absolutely must look at glutes and TFL before you ever look at the IT band.
IT band is the area of pain but the cause of that pain is in the muscles.

Go get imaging on your low back. You don't have to take a prescription like most MD's will prescribe but there's no point in beginning rehab unless you know what the problem is. So if you have a frigging pars fracture, it changes the ball game completely.

Also bird dog, glute bridges, cat camel, side bridges, dead bug in their primary stages are full back rehab exercises. They get people better for a reason, but you need someone to progress you through them. TIred of people starting at the hardest variations and saying it hurt. Well no shit, because 99% of the population can't do the hardest variations


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

jml22 said:


> Muscles are the main contractile element, tendons are there to anchor the insertion into the bone and not split apart. When want to reduce tension on the tendon you want to reduce the muscle belly spazm aka lengthen the muscles.
> Practitioners have been getting it wrong for years by working out the IT band... Yes it's sore but rolling out an IT band actually does nothing, you're more than likely hitting myofascial junctions of your quads.
> To effectively and efficiently address IT band problems you absolutely must look at glutes and TFL before you ever look at the IT band.
> IT band is the area of pain but the cause of that pain is in the muscles.
> ...


Well let's say I do have a pars fracture. How would this change things? Cuz I mean at this point it's either that, or what I think. Or possibly a combo of them all. SO let's just say I do, now what?


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hard to say, i don't even know your age... nothing could be wrong with your back but if it's still swollen and causing you this much pain, something is wrong somewhere.
It's good to work on hip flexibility in general and maintain coordination of all the parts of your body but sometimes we just gotta know right?
A lot of boarders i see, i would say on average for being able to jib as good as they can, their balance is absolutely atrocious. Being strapped in overcomes our natural imbalances, but when we're not strapped in like most of our lives, these imbalances start becoming more and more apparent the worse and worse they get.

With the low back it's never just one thing, you gotta look at everything from head to toe. Just pieces to a puzzle.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

jml22 said:


> Hard to say, i don't even know your age... nothing could be wrong with your back but if it's still swollen and causing you this much pain, something is wrong somewhere.
> It's good to work on hip flexibility in general and maintain coordination of all the parts of your body but sometimes we just gotta know right?
> A lot of boarders i see, i would say on average for being able to jib as good as they can, their balance is absolutely atrocious. Being strapped in overcomes our natural imbalances, but when we're not strapped in like most of our lives, these imbalances start becoming more and more apparent the worse and worse they get.
> 
> With the low back it's never just one thing, you gotta look at everything from head to toe. Just pieces to a puzzle.


I came up with this, so lemme know if I this is credible or not:
Pars Stress Fracture

The only thing that seems to conflict is the standing/straightening aggravations. It actually aggravates me more sitting down or bending over, which is one reason I think it's hip muscles. :dunno: Ruh-tarded. Either way, what's necessary for me to heal and rehab seems to be borderline same. I'll start to lay off heavy lifting, which blows because I was actually gaining progress towards my goals for once. I'll also start working on hip stability more. It's been too long since I've worked on my plyometrics and such, so I feel ya


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

You live in bear? DO you work at big bear?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

jml22 said:


> You live in bear? DO you work at big bear?


Negative. I ride at bear but I live in North OC; Fulerton


----------

